# Serious accident at Somerford park? Does anyone know anything?



## Smith123 (18 August 2013)

Has somebody had a serious accident at somerford? It's on twitter and event has been abandoned? Hope it's not as bad as it sounds


----------



## 3Beasties (18 August 2013)

That doesn't sound good  Fingers crossed it's not as bad as it sounds


----------



## christine48 (18 August 2013)

Reading this has made my stomach turn  as it must be serious for them to abandon the event.


----------



## Smith123 (18 August 2013)

Somebody has been killed but that is all I know. Absolutely tragic. Thoughts are with friends and family


----------



## slumdog (18 August 2013)

Oh how awful  thoughts go out to whoever is involved


----------



## ajn1610 (18 August 2013)

BE have asked for people to stop tweeting about it as it may be that friends and family have yet to be informed so I think the same should go for here. Let's just leave it until a statement is released and everyone who needs to be told has had the news in a proper fashion.


----------



## Tnavas (18 August 2013)

Lizzie Brown has just put a brief message on facebook - but with no details - just "Absolutely devastating day at Somerford Park unbelievable just numb and no words"


----------



## lizh (18 August 2013)

Smith123 said:



			Somebody has been killed but that is all I know. Absolutely tragic. Thoughts are with friends and family
		
Click to expand...

How tragic. Let's hope they were killed instantly and knew nothing. Heartfelt sympathy to family, grooms and all those associated.


----------



## HuggyBear (18 August 2013)

Oh god, no!


----------



## Squiggle (18 August 2013)

Felt physically sick seeing the tweet. Thinking of their family and friends. RIP


----------



## blackhor2e (18 August 2013)

It is really terrible, I was competing there and have to say the fence involved was not one that I even had a 2nd thought about. Condolences to all the family xx


----------



## DollyPentreath (18 August 2013)

Terrible, tragic news. Thoughts to the family and all the connections involved. 

BE have issued a statement but I think the server is down due to traffic. 

http://www.britisheventing.com/libr...ident+at+Somerford+Park+International&params=


----------



## HuggyBear (18 August 2013)

Thought it might have, as I have been trying to read the statement but it will not load. Have you had the chance to read what it said?


----------



## Buds_mum (18 August 2013)

Absolutely devasting  thinking of all involved x


----------



## starryeyed (18 August 2013)

Oh no, what devastating news :frown3: My heart goes out to all who knew the rider, what a tragedy. I can't access the BE statement either, can anyone manage to copy & paste it?


----------



## DollyPentreath (18 August 2013)

HuggyBear said:



			Thought it might have, as I have been trying to read the statement but it will not load. Have you had the chance to read what it said?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not, just keep getting server error. I know a few competing today too.


----------



## HuggyBear (18 August 2013)

DollyPentreath said:



			Unfortunately not, just keep getting server error. I know a few competing today too. 

Click to expand...

I was there for the CIC dressage on Friday, so it hit close as well. I was just thinking earlier how I wished I was there to see the XC action.


----------



## christine48 (18 August 2013)

I have heard a rumour as to the name of the rider involved, however this isn't the place to be discussing this. It brings home to us how dangerous this sport is. I don't think I would ever get over it if a rider was killed whilst riding my horse. 
RIP x


----------



## killikyle (18 August 2013)

This is the statement from BE:

"Somerford Park statement:
A rider suffered a fatal injury at Somerford Park International Horse Trials today (Sunday 18th August 2013). No further information will be released until the next of kin have been informed. 

Statement from BE Chief Executive Mike Etherington-Smith: "We would ask that at this extremely sad time that people using social media respect the fact that the rider's family may not be aware of the accident today." We will not be posting any further information today."


----------



## Hedwards (18 August 2013)

BE have published their statement on Facebook, can't copy and paste sorry. Terrible tradgedy thoughts to anyone connected/involved with the rider.


----------



## Nic (18 August 2013)

Horrendous. Thoughts with their family & friends.


----------



## HuggyBear (18 August 2013)

killikyle said:



			This is the statement from BE:

"Somerford Park statement:
A rider suffered a fatal injury at Somerford Park International Horse Trials today (Sunday 18th August 2013). No further information will be released until the next of kin have been informed. 

Statement from BE Chief Executive Mike Etherington-Smith: "We would ask that at this extremely sad time that people using social media respect the fact that the rider's family may not be aware of the accident today." We will not be posting any further information today."
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, appreciated.


----------



## Jesstickle (18 August 2013)

O god. How awful. Seriously glad I messaged my instructor this morning and know she is ok now.


----------



## Dizzydancer (18 August 2013)

My thoughts go to the riders family, friends and all connections. 
A terribly sad day for the horse world- a harsh reminder just how quickly things can go horribly wrong in our sport.


----------



## dingle12 (18 August 2013)

My good I know a few people that's there today. Thoughts are with everyone x


----------



## MollyMoomin (18 August 2013)

How tragic  Condolences to everyone involved. RIP rider.


----------



## dingle12 (18 August 2013)

Thank god it's not any of the people I know, but huge condolences with the family. Xxx


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (18 August 2013)

God, awful, really, really awful 

It really can be so dangerous. Thoughts to this poor person's family.


----------



## MandyMoo (18 August 2013)

oh my god, horrendous awful awful news  really saddening, thoughts go out to all affected x


----------



## angelish (18 August 2013)

thoughts go out to family and friends


----------



## Luci07 (18 August 2013)

Thoughts to all family and friends and respecting the request to not question who it was at this time.


----------



## chestnut'mare (18 August 2013)

Absolutely tragic, I was there spectating with my daughter and was walking towards the fence when it happened, absolutely devasted for anyone that knew him, my thought thoughts and condolences are with them.


----------



## DollyPentreath (18 August 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Thoughts to all family and friends and respecting the request to not question who it was at this time.
		
Click to expand...

Going by social media I think it's fairly obvious for those who want to know. But I think it's absolutely respectful not to name anyone given the circumstances. A terrible loss for the sport.


----------



## Tnavas (18 August 2013)

We have just received notice that it is a Kiwi rider that was killed. No name until the family have been informed - its only just 8:20am here at the moment.

RIP brave soul (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Cedars (18 August 2013)

Awful news for his poor parents to wake up to. Such a young guy too bless him. Makes you think really, and puts our niggles and moans about 'bad days' totally into perspective.


----------



## dunkley (18 August 2013)

Heartbreaking for all concerned, and the family so far away 

Let's hope they are told 'properly' and not by some well-meaning soul who phones to offer their condolences having seen it on a social media site


----------



## pahocking63 (18 August 2013)

dunkley said:



			Heartbreaking for all concerned, and the family so far away 

Let's hope they are told 'properly' and not by some well-meaning soul who phones to offer their condolences having seen it on a social media site 

Click to expand...

so very very sad, my heart goes out to the family so far away


----------



## GlamourDol (18 August 2013)

I think I've worked out who it was, so very very sad. What a talented rider!
I do wonder though, whether the NZ papers should have waited to run the story until tomorrow?!


----------



## Tnavas (18 August 2013)

GlamourDol said:



			I think I've worked out who it was, so very very sad. What a talented rider!
I do wonder though, whether the NZ papers should have waited to run the story until tomorrow?!
		
Click to expand...

It is tomorrow here! It's Monday 19th August at 8:46am and NZ Eventing have announced the fatality but not the name.

I would expect that the family have already been informed but the media are giving them private time to grieve before announcing the name.


----------



## GlamourDol (18 August 2013)

Tnavas said:



			It is tomorrow here! It's Monday 19th August at 8:46am and NZ Eventing have announced the fatality but not the name.

I would expect that the family have already been informed but the media are giving them private time to grieve before announcing the name.
		
Click to expand...

I know its tomorrow there, what I meant is, given the fact it has only just happened, and all family may not have been informed, would it not have been kinder to wait for tuesday mornings paper.


----------



## Tnavas (18 August 2013)

GlamourDol said:



			I know its tomorrow there, what I meant is, given the fact it has only just happened, and all family may not have been informed, would it not have been kinder to wait for tuesday mornings paper.
		
Click to expand...

With facebook and other social media it is probably best that we have been advised. 

Unfortunately you know what the press can be like - by Tuesday it will no longer be news but history!

Just such a terrible tragedy.


----------



## philamena (18 August 2013)

The waiting's more for the UK to do - because of the time difference to wait for morning in NZ so wider family can be told. But given the amount of info out in different places, people can v quickly work out who it was if they go looking so there's little point in the paper waiting even longer. The poor family just need some time to make sure everyone who needs to know, hears it from them personally. So sad. RIP.


----------



## Custard Cream (18 August 2013)

Literally just heard, it's not Toddy is it?

ETS just had a quick look on the internet and I'm pleased to say I can't see who it is. That is a credit to BE and all it's supporters. 

I'm sure if it was any other sport there would have been videos and all sorts online. 

Condolences to the family and all who knew the rider - a stark reminder of how devastating our sport can be.


----------



## Buds_mum (18 August 2013)

To the above poster, custard cream. What on earth does it matter!! Someone lost their life exactly who takes nothing from the utter gravitas of the situation!


----------



## SusieT (18 August 2013)

cc- please don't speculate, leave it until the name comes up-it doesn't take a genius to work out and it's incredibly sad.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 August 2013)

It's just terrible .
This stalks the families of all of us who do extreme sports .
Makes you think about life.


----------



## AandK (18 August 2013)

SusieT said:



			cc- please don't speculate, leave it until the name comes up-it doesn't take a genius to work out and it's incredibly sad.
		
Click to expand...

This.. It's been mentioned several times on this thread that the rider will not be named yet, why the need to know now? 

My thoughts are with the riders family and connections, so heartbreaking to hear such news.


----------



## Custard Cream (18 August 2013)

Didn't mean to offend, literally just came in and saw the news and put brain into backwards gear.  Also hadn't read the thread, just QR. 

Of course it is absolutely devastating.


----------



## BlairandAzria (18 August 2013)

Just heartbreaking. Thoughts and prayers go out to the poor family waking up to the worst possible news this morning. There but for the grace of god. x


----------



## GlamourDol (18 August 2013)

Does anyone know if his horse was okay?


----------



## Moomin1 (18 August 2013)

But he has already been named anyway?! Google brings it straight up.  Very sad.  :-(


----------



## AandK (18 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			But he has already been named anyway?! Google brings it straight up.  Very sad.  :-(
		
Click to expand...

No official statement has been released yet. News websites (UK) say a male rider, but no more.


----------



## rotters13 (18 August 2013)

So terribly terribly sad. Thoughts go to family and connections.


----------



## HuntingB (18 August 2013)

News in NZ have confirmed who it was, but nothing from BE I don't think.
Utterly terrible, thoughts are with all connections.


----------



## 3Beasties (18 August 2013)

I have also heard who it is, such a tragic loss.

It was a rotational fall, the horse apparently got straight up so I would assume it is fine although in the circumstances it hardly seems relevant


----------



## Moomin1 (18 August 2013)

AandK said:



			No official statement has been released yet. News websites (UK) say a male rider, but no more.
		
Click to expand...

He has been officially named in NZ, and it's all over Google.  I hope his family and close friends/relatives already all are aware.


----------



## beth21 (18 August 2013)

GlamourDol said:



			Does anyone know if his horse was okay?
		
Click to expand...

The horse was fine, he got straight up and was led away. My thoughts and condolences go to all family and connections. RIP x


----------



## MandyMoo (18 August 2013)

HuntingB said:



			News in NZ have confirmed who it was, but nothing from BE I don't think.
Utterly terrible, thoughts are with all connections.
		
Click to expand...

yes, NZ news have named him.

such sad news


----------



## lindsayH (18 August 2013)

So terribly sad, my heartfelt condolences to all his family, friends and connections. Also thinking of those who witnessed it, how awful for all involved. RIP young man.


----------



## Pigeon (18 August 2013)

Oh god, so sad


----------



## atlantis (18 August 2013)

So terribly terribly sad. My thoughts are with his family, friends and all connected to him. Such a sad loss.


----------



## equinelover (18 August 2013)

Like others have said - horse was fine and was led away from the horrible incident. I'm sure it will be a little sore and bruised tomorrow but apart from that from what I've been told all is fine.  Absolutely heart breaking for all involved and all that knew them, very talented and the only blessing, IMO, was that they were doing what they loved doing. Not that that makes this any less tragic  .


----------



## Fools Motto (18 August 2013)

So very sad to read this horrible news. RIP.  Thoughts with his family and friends.


----------



## Sunshine (18 August 2013)

Devastating, such a tragedy. Deepest sympathies to his family, friends and associates.


----------



## MrsMozart (18 August 2013)

Desperately sad. Our thoughts are with his family and friends.

Rest in peace lad.


----------



## kerilli (19 August 2013)

The attempted news blackout was because, I was very reliably told, his mother may have been on a flight home and therefore unable to be contacted.
I am seriously disappointed that riders tweeted the name so fast. Such a stupid thing to do... could make a horrendous situation even worse. I hope in future people will THINK before they share such information publicly.
The information is now officially available. ES NZ released this 5 hours ago:
http://www.nzequestrian.org.nz/Article.aspx?id=7719&Mode=1
Rest In Peace, Tom.
Hugest condolences to all his family, friends and connections.


----------



## EveningStar (19 August 2013)

Such sad news to wake up to this morning.
Rest in Peace, what a tragic loss.


----------



## Jane_Lou (19 August 2013)

Desperately sad news. I heard about this on the way home from Solihull where we hadn't had our best day and it quite upset us without even knowing the individual involved. Despite our perceived bad day the news put a lot of things into perspective as both our horse and rider were on the lorry coming home.

Condolences to all family and friends. Rest in peace Tom


----------



## Dizzydancer (19 August 2013)

Such sad news. 
RIP young man, my heartfelt thoughts to all who knew him. X


----------



## LadyRascasse (19 August 2013)

Devastating news, RIP Tom :'(


----------



## glamourpuss (19 August 2013)

I was disappointed that a person I follow on Twitter chose to ignore the statement with regard to the use of social media. It was fairly obvious that there was a good reason his name wasn't released by BE & this should've respected. 
I truely hope no further distress was caused to the family at this terrible time. 

This is an absolute tragedy. My heart & deepest sympathy go to everyone who knew & loved him. RIP Tom


----------



## Trules (19 August 2013)

OMG. We were parked next to them on Saturday. such a tragedy.


----------



## superpony (19 August 2013)

Awful news  I also heard who it was yesterday and hope his family was told before they heard from other sources. Thoughts with all his family and friends. RIP Tom.


----------



## Booboos (19 August 2013)

Poor young man, how horrible. RIP Tom.


----------



## BeckyD (19 August 2013)

What a tragedy. My thoughts are with his family and friends. We know the risks but still it's such a shock when the worst happens. At least he was (presumably) doing what he loved. None of us could ask any more really.


----------



## Shrimp (19 August 2013)

Such a horrible horrible thing to happen, RIP  I was fence judging on Friday and the TA and the XC asked and drilled into us not to use social media during the event due to recent happenings and things getting misinterpreted, maybe there should be some sort of rule for competitors if situations like this should occur again in the future? (I hope that they don't happen again)


----------



## DollyPentreath (19 August 2013)

I've just seen a picture and realised Tom was the rider before my horse in the N at Shelford. We all remarked on what a lovely dressage and SJ round he rode. 

I've already posted on this thread but I just wanted to add that he really did ride beautfully at Shelford.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 August 2013)

Heartfelt condolences to his family and friends. Such a talented rider, its a terrible loss.


----------



## montanna (19 August 2013)

Such sad news xx


----------



## JGC (19 August 2013)

What a terrible loss, RIP Tom.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2013)

Rest in peace Tom  

I'm amazed at the total lack of common sense when it comes to social media sometimes. I really hope his family and friends found out by the correct channels of information for their sake. The whole social media issue is why the MOD policy is as tight as it is when it comes to informing people. 

Bad day for the sport


----------



## Hoof_Prints (19 August 2013)

devastating, can't imagine what his family are going through. RIP


----------



## philamena (19 August 2013)

Mike Etherington-Smith on BBC Radio Stoke this morning, pays tribute to Tom (1:23 in...): 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01djfs7


----------



## Bright_Spark (19 August 2013)

How utterly tragic.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## HuggyBear (19 August 2013)

teapot said:



			Rest in peace Tom  

I'm amazed at the total lack of common sense when it comes to social media sometimes. I really hope his family and friends found out by the correct channels of information for their sake. The whole social media issue is why the MOD policy is as tight as it is when it comes to informing people. 

Bad day for the sport 

Click to expand...

That would never work in BE's situation, simply because unlike Afghanistan the BE have spectators and multiple witnesses who they have no control over.

I took part in sharing my sadness but I did not name anyone (or even hinted at gender I don't think) and there is the crux.

We'll never stop people communicating at such speed, but it is instilling the notion of discretion when it comes to naming names we need to drive home.


----------



## OliveBuffy1129 (19 August 2013)

Its devastating to hear, RIP Tom,I just hope that the friends and family didn't find out via people texting them saying sorry for your loss, imagine how much more devaststating that would be...


----------



## Girlracer (19 August 2013)

Absolutely tragic. Such a loss. Thoughts to all those who knew him.


----------



## HuggyBear (19 August 2013)

philamena said:



			Mike Etherington-Smith on BBC Radio Stoke this morning, pays tribute to Tom (1:23 in...): 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01djfs7

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2013)

HuggyBear said:



			That would never work in BE's situation, simply because unlike Afghanistan the BE have spectators and multiple witnesses who they have no control over.
		
Click to expand...

The issue happens at home as news filters through and the patch various turns to social media though! Discretion is my point - where ever you are where you know the names of individuals (sport, theatre, music concerts, hospitals whatever) that discretion in light of bad injury or death of someone should be an automatic response. It's about time there was some personal responsibility over what was tweeted and when. Surely it is common sense that in light of bad news you don't mention names?


----------



## LeannePip (19 August 2013)

Such horrible horrible news, and heartfelt condolences to the family and friends of such a talented young lad   its a sad state of affairs when after a tragedy the first thing people seem to do is tell the world through social media and sometimes with no regard to those who it may hurt in the process    even those who didnt name names but suggested some one had died, you can only imagine the number of worried friends and families frantically trying to call their parents/sons/daughters BECAUSE of the lack of information this weekend(i fully support the reaosns for the media black out btw), and the stress and anxiety this may have caused people who on this particular day, could have been spared these scarring feelings?  i can only hope that his parents and close relatives found out in the proper and considerate way.  Having been a groom,  my heart also goes out to the poor chaps groom presuming he had some one with him, having to pack up and go home under the most awful of circumstances   such a stark reminder of how dangerous this 'Hobby/Profession' is xx


----------



## HuggyBear (20 August 2013)

teapot said:



			Surely it is common sense that in light of bad news you don't mention names?
		
Click to expand...

You would hope so!

However, when it comes to the topic of discussing serious incidents even if no names are mentioned, I am not going to chastise people who showed their sorrow in reply to hearing the news. For the ones who didn't mention names, I am sure that most were not being malicious when they added their sympathies to this post or others. It was their way of showing respect to who ever lost their lives. Personally, I think it was this thread that I heard it from, so I replied.

So the question is; how do you stop the news from getting on the media platform in the first place? I wonder if BE could legally add a rule for competitors and officials that embargoes them specifically from broadcasting news about serious incidents or deaths till officially confirmed that the families have been informed, etc?

I would happily agree to it- Do you think it is realistic?


----------



## popsdosh (20 August 2013)

It is totally unrealistic to try and stop it as you cannot stop everybody doing it especially spectators.
However people who commented on this forum cannot be hollier than thow over this as this forum is read by many the other side of the world .
I find it strange in this day and age that everybody feels the need to commiserate when they never knew the victim at all ,this just adds to the emotions built up. I feel very sad for his loss ,I saw the lorry return home(he was based nextdoor) on Sunday without knowing what had happened till it was on here and was totally gobsmacked by what I saw on here and generally in the social media .What has happened to common decency nowadays.


----------



## HuggyBear (20 August 2013)

popsdosh said:



			I find it strange in this day and age that everybody feels the need to commiserate when they never knew the victim at all ,this just adds to the emotions built up. .
		
Click to expand...

We all may not know them personally but that does not mean that you do not feel sympathy/sadness/etc for the loss of a human life. I find it equally confusing that anyone would be surprised when people involved in the sport/equestrianism offer their condolences when a fellow rider is hurt. It is not a new thing, it is being human and knowing the realities of riding horses. Perhaps it is seen more because people can be heard more easily through the likes of the media, but it certainly is not uncommon or strange. In all honesty, I would be seriously worried about society if no person ever cared about an event unless it directly involved them.


----------



## DollyPentreath (20 August 2013)

popsdosh said:



			However people who commented on this forum cannot be hollier than thow over this as this forum is read by many the other side of the world .
I find it strange in this day and age that everybody feels the need to commiserate when they never knew the victim at all ,this just adds to the emotions built up.
		
Click to expand...

I don't. I think the way the event community (around the globe) offer sympathy, support and kind words is wonderful. 

I'm an event rider and event horse owner. Therefore if someone is hurt or worse I will always offer what I can to the community and all connections. I support a media black out for obv reasons but I also think the posters on this thread and other similar threads just want to offer their deepest condolences, whether they are read or not.


----------



## lannerch (20 August 2013)

If I losted a love one, how I heard about it would be irrelevant, I would be devastated.
I do support a news blackout where possible however it's not as it really makes a lot if difference, your loved one is still dead. 
And the other argument is , the longer a name is withheld the more worry is caused to friends and family's of other competitors. When an event is abandoned in mid stream in good weather we all know why! 
Those that knew him and were devastated cannot be chasticised for sharing their grief.
It happened at a very public event , you can't tell people what they can and cannot say, that would be a dictatorship!
I myself am horrified and deeply saddened we have lost a talented and young life again in eventing, rip Tom . And my thoughts are with your family and friends.


----------



## Clare85 (20 August 2013)

popsdosh said:



			I find it strange in this day and age that everybody feels the need to commiserate when they never knew the victim at all ,this just adds to the emotions built up.
		
Click to expand...

I don't find it strange. When you take part in eventing, or in fact in horse riding at all, you are part of a community of riders and horse lovers. Everyone knows what the risks are and of course when something as tragic as this occurs, everyone's worst fears are realised. It is a natural human reaction to express sadness and a sense of loss in this kind of situation. Even if you don't know the deceased personally, that doesn't mean that you don't feel a great sadness at a young life taken far too soon and feel huge sorrow and sympathy for those who are personally connected with him. It's just that now, with the wide use of social media, it is so much easier to express that sadness than it was years ago. Unfortunately, it also means that these things are uncontrollable and that names/details are not released via the proper channels, which is a real shame. But, I don't believe anyone would have released Tom's name out of any malicious intent. Hopefully, it will bring home to people that they shouldn't be so keyboard happy in future.

I hope his family and friends did find out via the proper channels. But however they found out, it is the worst news they could possibly hear and I am so so sorry for their loss. I hope they can take a little comfort from the fact that he obviously touched so many lives.


----------



## philamena (20 August 2013)

popsdosh said:



			I find it strange in this day and age that everybody feels the need to commiserate when they never knew the victim at all ,this just adds to the emotions built up.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's that strange nor all that 'this day and age' to be honest. People have always signed condolence books / left bouquets etc to create a sense of human connection / belonging in such a moment. Tweeting / posting about it is the equivalent to that, except it's easy and instant, so will lead to even higher numbers. And of course it's immediately public, so we notice it more.

I'm not for a second suggesting it's the right thing that everyone starts tweeting about it, quite the contrary. But I think the comment from the poster above (that if you lose someone you love suddenly and traumatically, the loss is what stays with you rather than the way you found out) does ring true here. There are no good ways to find out and even before twitter people found out in lots of awful ways. My mum found out my brother was dead by going out to look for him, coming across the roadblock and hearing one officer say to another 'The lad's dead'. Awful, awful way to realise what's happened. But then on the flip side, we found it really helpful that it was reported widely in the local media because it meant we didn't have to keep telling people who didn't know. 

The reason I say that in discussing the rights and wrongs of how people react in this situation, is that we just don't know how it unfolded for poor Tom's family and friends. I hope they'll find some comfort, one day, in how many people have since spoken with such admiration of his character and talents.


----------



## Pebble101 (20 August 2013)

The first my in-laws knew of their son's serious cycling accident was when someone else in the family found out from Twitter.  Brother-in-law's son had tweeted before anyone else in the family knew.


----------



## Firewell (20 August 2013)

Omg, we commiserate because we love horses. Because we love riding and because we know what is it like to have friends and children and families that we love. We commiserate because we take part every day in a sport that could kill us, wether it be a fall on the road or a kick to the head. We commiserate because we too have people that would miss us, because we know people we would miss if we lost them under the same tragic circumstances. We commiserate because we understand what it is like to have a passion in our souls that no matter what the dangers can't be sated, a passion that may take us away from our loved ones or them away from us. Commiserating can be about understanding, you don't need to know someone to *feel* their pain.


----------



## 3Beasties (20 August 2013)

Firewell said:



			Omg, we commiserate because we love horses. Because we love riding and because we know what is it like to have friends and children and families that we love. We commiserate because we take part every day in a sport that could kill us, wether it be a fall on the road or a kick to the head. We commiserate because we too have people that would miss us, because we know people we would miss if we lost them under the same tragic circumstances. We commiserate because we understand what it is like to have a passion in our souls that no matter what the dangers can't be sated, a passion that may take us away from our loved ones or them away from us. Commiserating can be about understanding, you don't need to know someone to *feel* their pain.
		
Click to expand...

So very true.


----------



## lori ann (20 August 2013)

I noticed when looking for my daughters section at Prestwold Hall this coming weekend Tom was entered in her section. We should all spare a thought this weekend at Prestwold for his family when our children, relatives or friends are competing I know I will.

RIP Tom


----------



## HuggyBear (20 August 2013)

Firewell said:



			Omg, we commiserate because we love horses. Because we love riding and because we know what is it like to have friends and children and families that we love. We commiserate because we take part every day in a sport that could kill us, wether it be a fall on the road or a kick to the head. We commiserate because we too have people that would miss us, because we know people we would miss if we lost them under the same tragic circumstances. We commiserate because we understand what it is like to have a passion in our souls that no matter what the dangers can't be sated, a passion that may take us away from our loved ones or them away from us. Commiserating can be about understanding, you don't need to know someone to *feel* their pain.
		
Click to expand...

Beautifully said.


----------



## dogatemysalad (20 August 2013)

Firewell said:



			Omg, we commiserate because we love horses. Because we love riding and because we know what is it like to have friends and children and families that we love. We commiserate because we take part every day in a sport that could kill us, wether it be a fall on the road or a kick to the head. We commiserate because we too have people that would miss us, because we know people we would miss if we lost them under the same tragic circumstances. We commiserate because we understand what it is like to have a passion in our souls that no matter what the dangers can't be sated, a passion that may take us away from our loved ones or them away from us. Commiserating can be about understanding, you don't need to know someone to *feel* their pain.
		
Click to expand...

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Perfect.  Eloquently said.


----------



## Doris68 (20 August 2013)

We commiserate because...there but for the grace of God go...our son/daughter/brother/sister et al.  We may be parents or other relatives or owners or friends.  We commiserate because we care and we hope to hell that we never have to suffer such a dreadful loss. We're human and that's what being human is all about.


----------



## popsdosh (21 August 2013)

Please dont get me wrong ,perhaps this is a generational thing ,people handle grief in different ways .To some they prefer to keep private and by plastering it all over the internet you take away that ability for them .I am not getting at anybody but the immediate way it happened just fuels the flames of people needing to know.
I have no issue once the name has been released!
However things get very carried away and it is a very difficult message for any family to handle and as many have said you hear and wonder was it my son or daughter. It has not happened in this case but the consequences are worse if the wrong name gets pushed out on the internet. For example somebody questioned was it Toddy??.
I think just more care and thought needs to go on before posting threads in this sort of situation.


----------

